# Sam's Power on Board HID



## max52 (Mar 3, 2007)

I assume people know that Sam's Club Auction site is listing a number of "Power on Board HID" 35W lanterns. They have the 6000Klamp. Although I did not need one, I got one with a winning bid of $38. There are several listed. The winning bid may go down.


----------



## LGCubana (Mar 3, 2007)

Would you mind disclosing how much the shipping & tax was ?


----------



## max52 (Mar 3, 2007)

As far as tax, I am tax exempt. The tax in Illinois would less than $3. I can't remember the shipping. I think it was around $8. They ship exclusively UPS Ground. Like I said, these may go at a low price. I may have over-payed at $38.


----------



## max52 (Mar 3, 2007)

If you want one, now is the time . They have a Dutch Auction ( all winners get item for lowest price) for a lot of 25 that ends at 6 PST. Winning bid now is $17.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, Max. Just snagged one via the dutch auction.


----------



## tvman (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks for alerting us Max52. Hope they have another dutch auction. With somewhat slow sales in stores (except by CPFers) and some reported clearance prices, I hope these auctions increase in numbers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2007)

tvman said:


> thanks for alerting us Max52. Hope they have another dutch auction. With somewhat slow sales in stores (except by CPFers) and some reported clearance prices, I hope these auctions increase in numbers.



I visited one of the stores in my area yeaterday and they had pulled them from the shelves; I walked the whole store and they were nowhere to be found. I suspect that they're going to be putting up more of these for auction.


----------



## lhivernant (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't get it. My local store still has a pallet full at full price. Been waiting for the price to drop to pick one up.

Joel


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 4, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Max. Just snagged one via the dutch auction.


 
I got in on that Dutch auction as well. I checked my auction status and it is still "processing", how does sams auctions work? I put in my credit card info, do they just charge my account and then ship it out? 

Please explain, I'm kinda confused.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2007)

I was new to that process also. I came in near the end, made my bids, and my status went from "winning" to "won" at the close of the auction. I then received an email stating that my card would be charged when they shipped it out.


----------



## jwl (Mar 4, 2007)

Question is which one of you guys tried to buy ALL 25 of them.... . I was doing good at $28 them somebody(s) showed up and drove the bidding up .


Oh well, still got it for a good price.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 4, 2007)

jwl said:


> Question is which one of you guys tried to buy ALL 25 of them.... . I was doing good at $28 them somebody(s) showed up and drove the bidding up .
> 
> 
> Oh well, still got it for a good price.


 
I was wondering what CPFer that was too!!!  We all would have got them for such a better deal if it weren't for him. Oh well I'm still pretty happy for getting them for 60% off retail.


----------



## max52 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sam's communicates well. If there is a credit card verification problem, they will E-mail you to resolve the problem. They also notify with a tracking number when they ship. The items arrive gennerally within a week in the midwest. The items have the full Sam's Club Warranty. If you don't like it, or it is defective, they E-mail a return UPS label. I have have never had a problem returning an auction item.
I expect the HID will be on the auction site for a week, or more. The guy who screwed up Dutch auction, I hope was not a CPF member. He was from Racine WI.( a cheese head)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2007)

jwl said:


> Question is which one of you guys tried to buy ALL 25 of them.... . I was doing good at $28 them somebody(s) showed up and drove the bidding up .
> 
> 
> Oh well, still got it for a good price.



It certainly wasn't me! Somebody else pushed it into the 40s and then 50.


----------



## jwl (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'm hoping it wasn't a CPFer either. I know we all like to get a good deal. Still got a good deal anyway.

Those 20+ lights that he/she did get in that auction will probably end up on e-bay, I'd bet.


----------



## johnson225ho (Mar 5, 2007)

I would be interested in purchasing one from anyone on this board that got more than one or is interested in selling one. I don't have a sams club membership, so it would be an extra $40 just to sign up plus the cost of the light. Let me know if anyone is interested. Take care,
Steve


----------



## tvman (Mar 5, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> It certainly wasn't me! Somebody else pushed it into the 40s and then 50.




I thought I was doing good at $25 and then someone bid on all of them. Then I had to go up to $40 just to get one.


----------



## Ra (Mar 5, 2007)

jwl said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping it wasn't a CPFer either. I know we all like to get a good deal. Still got a good deal anyway.
> 
> Those 20+ lights that he/she did get in that auction will probably end up on e-bay, I'd bet.




Or in the Buy/Sell/Trade section of CPF !!! :lolsign:


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## max52 (Mar 5, 2007)

The Sam's HID is listed as $60 on the main Sam's web site " For Pick-up". Once the auction price reaches $52 it would be cheaper to pick it up at your local Sam's and save the shipping. Unfortunately, most Sam's Club Auction participants failed addition in grade school.


----------



## maverick215 (Mar 5, 2007)

max52 said:


> The Sam's HID is listed as $60 on the main Sam's web site " For Pick-up". Once the auction price reaches $52 it would be cheaper to pick it up at your local Sam's and save the shipping. Unfortunately, most Sam's Club Auction participants failed addition in grade school.


still 98.58 here... though my club hasn't had them long


----------



## max52 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sam's allows you to order on the Website, and pick-up the item at your local store. You should be able to order on the main Web site and get it for $60 and tax, if you pay tax.


----------



## tvman (Mar 5, 2007)

max52 said:


> The Sam's HID is listed as $60 on the main Sam's web site " For Pick-up". Once the auction price reaches $52 it would be cheaper to pick it up at your local Sam's and save the shipping. Unfortunately, most Sam's Club Auction participants failed addition in grade school.



I think price depends on your location. Only one local one carries it and choosing it for pickup results in full price.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 5, 2007)

max52 said:


> The Sam's HID is listed as $60 on the main Sam's web site " For Pick-up". Once the auction price reaches $52 it would be cheaper to pick it up at your local Sam's and save the shipping. Unfortunately, most Sam's Club Auction participants failed addition in grade school.



This seems to explain why the auction levelled off at $50.


----------



## jwl (Mar 5, 2007)

Unless your local Sams club does carry it....neither one of mine does and it's a 40+ mile drive to get to the closest one.  





max52 said:


> The Sam's HID is listed as $60 on the main Sam's web site " For Pick-up". Once the auction price reaches $52 it would be cheaper to pick it up at your local Sam's and save the shipping. Unfortunately, most Sam's Club Auction participants failed addition in grade school.


----------



## jayb79 (Mar 5, 2007)

online at my club is still $98


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 5, 2007)

I checked my order again and it is still "processing". Did anyone else who won this auction experience the same thing? I am really confused by the whole samsclub auctions and feel that the site is set up very awkwardly. I have no clue if my spotlight has shipped or if I still have to do something before it will ship at all. Please give me some advice? :candle:


----------



## tvman (Mar 6, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I checked my order again and it is still "processing". Did anyone else who won this auction experience the same thing? I am really confused by the whole samsclub auctions and feel that the site is set up very awkwardly. I have no clue if my spotlight has shipped or if I still have to do something before it will ship at all. Please give me some advice? :candle:



same situation - mine is still processing. I have not seen a tracking number yet so I don't know if it has departed from a warehouse.

the auction is somewhat strange with the popcorn bidding feature which can extend the auction. Still waiting for another dutch auction.


----------



## max52 (Mar 6, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I checked my order again and it is still "processing". Did anyone else who won this auction experience the same thing? I am really confused by the whole samsclub auctions and feel that the site is set up very awkwardly. I have no clue if my spotlight has shipped or if I still have to do something before it will ship at all. Please give me some advice? :candle:




You will get an E-mail with ups tracking number when it ships. May take a few days to ship. You can always call them toll free with the action # to check on the status. You don't have an E-mail spam filter problem do you?


----------



## jwl (Mar 6, 2007)

Also still waiting on status to change. 

Still processing.......


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Just wanted to let everyone know that mine shipped today! I got a email and the tracking number shows if I check my complete auctions.


----------



## jwl (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got home and I have an e-mail that says it shipped..:rock:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2007)

Same here. Just received an email today that it's "In Transit."


----------



## jmccalip (Mar 7, 2007)

Where is it $60 for in store pick up? Is says $98 for me. Also, How much is shipping to texas? Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## spock (Mar 7, 2007)

just got one on the auction for $54 + ship and tax. about $65 total. was going to wait, but the bids were going steadly up on the other ones.


----------



## max52 (Mar 7, 2007)

spock said:


> just got one on the auction for $54 + ship and tax. about $65 total. was going to wait, but the bids were going steadly up on the other ones.



If you want to check shipping for your location go through the bidding process. Prior to submitting the bid there will be a screen with a summary of costs, including shipping. That way you can check the shipping before you bid. When ordering straight off the site, the process is to select a "pick-up" store. In business we order for "pick-up". Sam's pulls the products, and we send a truck over to load. By changing stores you can see who is offering the HID for $60. If you have several stores in the area some maybe selling for $98, other locations $60. 

It looks like the bids are stopping at $52 which makes sense because my shipping was.$8.26 on a $38 HID to Illinois.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 7, 2007)

Of the 6 stores in my area, 5 have them at $98 and one at $75.


----------



## max52 (Mar 7, 2007)

I found the guy from Racine who screwed up the original Sam's Dutch Auction. He is selling them on E-Bay for $117.99 with $13.55 shipping. Hope he has to eat them.


----------



## GreySave (Mar 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, he'll probably find buyers for them. This is the same type of person who talks the cashier at certain name brand stores into ignoring the quantity limit on special pricing because the extra ones are "for someone else."

Some would say this is free enterprise at work. I disagree. When there are limits they should be enforced. On an item like a dutch auction there should (in my opinion) be quantity limits (reasonable ones) to prevent one person from buying the lot and then reselling them at a ridiculous profit that never gets reported for tax purposes. 

I was not a part of the bidding for these. I simply like an honest, even and fair playing field. That's what I give and what I expect to receive. I have said it before and I'll say it again.....This is by far the most civilized and helpful forum I have encountered, and the credit for that goes out to each and every one of you.


----------



## jwl (Mar 7, 2007)

The UPS web site shows mine is 'out-for-delivery', so I should have a new HID to play with when I get home tonight. This will be my first HID so it should be cool.


----------



## StuGatz (Mar 7, 2007)

Took a peek and it appears as if the price is constantly driven up to the 50.00+ range. 

If many of the buyers are CPFers AND if they could resist the urge to compete for these lights, they could be purchased for something like 5.00 each. There are most likely more than enough to go around and it would require some degree of member cooperation such as establishing a waiting list but of course many buyers are probably not CPFers. However, it would be nice to see everyone cooperate... 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 91101 (Mar 7, 2007)

max52 said:


> I found the guy from Racine who screwed up the original Sam's Dutch Auction. He is selling them on E-Bay for $117.99 with $13.55 shipping. Hope he has to eat them.



+1 On the Hope he has to eat them...

I'm going to watch his auctions for a while and see if he sells any... 

Here's a link to his sellers page for anyone who wants to play along.  
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZshordyQQhtZ-1

He's got on up for 124.95 +9.95 shipping and one for 117.99 +13.55 shipping... WTF???


----------



## jwl (Mar 7, 2007)

I received mine today from the Sams 'Dutch' auction. Fired it up in the house and compared it to my Thor 10M CP (100W) and it is definitely WAY more powerful. When it gets dark I'm going to the backyard for another comparison.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2007)

91101 said:


> +1 On the Hope he has to eat them...
> 
> I'm going to watch his auctions for a while and see if he sells any...
> 
> ...



Just checked his Ebay page... a "Rechargeable FLASHLIGHT?"


----------



## tvman (Mar 7, 2007)

I just got mine today from the 25 item dutch auction. Wish I had bought another one or two but I could not cover the costs at $41 each. Of two local SCs, one does not carry it and the other has it still for $98.


----------



## jwl (Mar 7, 2007)

DAAANNNNGGG! I'm impressed!:rock: I just came in from playing, I mean testing, and all I can say is :wow: HID ROCKS! I just lit up the side of the high school 2 blocks away and that is with no less than 2 street lights and who knows how much other ambient light in the air. I think I need to find a larger test area to see how far it throws.

Man I knew I should have gotten two  .


----------



## 91101 (Mar 7, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Just checked his Ebay page... a "Rechargeable FLASHLIGHT?"



I'm sure he wants his item to come up if you do a search on flashlight or spotlight :thumbsdow


----------



## BrighTor (Mar 8, 2007)

StuGatz said:


> Took a peek and it appears as if the price is constantly driven up to the 50.00+ range.
> 
> If many of the buyers are CPFers AND if they could resist the urge to compete for these lights, they could be purchased for something like 5.00 each. There are most likely more than enough to go around and it would require some degree of member cooperation such as establishing a waiting list but of course many buyers are probably not CPFers. However, it would be nice to see everyone cooperate...
> 
> ...



Hmmm...good point. Let's give it a try, shall we?  I have placed a bid on the spotlight with a closing time of: End Date: 3/10/2007 11:00 AM PST. Shall we see if posting my "claim" here will prevent up-driving? I think we could all get one at a much better price if we'll do as Stuart suggested...


----------



## StuGatz (Mar 9, 2007)

BrighTor said:


> I have placed a bid on the spotlight with a closing time of: End Date: 3/10/2007 11:00 AM PST.



Sorry to say that it looks as if at least some of the bidders are not CPFers. Either that OR Sams Club MAY use some form of "bot" to drive the price up artificially... Just seems odd that the "bidding" on these lights pegs out at the 50.00+ mark...?

I know...I know... I'm a suspicious Basteed...


----------



## BrighTor (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I was outbid in about 2 hours...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 9, 2007)

Mine arrived today. It seemed to be fully charged already as it only took one minute of charging to get it up to full.

This is a timely arrival as I might be doing some (authorized) urban exploring in the next week or so, and I'll need a bright enough light to make a decent picture with a video camera in some large, dark rooms.
:huh:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 12, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Mine arrived today. It seemed to be fully charged already as it only took one minute of charging to get it up to full.


 

Same here. Took only a few minutes to fully charge. I then turned it on and compared it to my 20 Million CP spotlight from Sam's as well, and the HID blew it away in terms of throw! It is still light outside so I was only comparing hotspots inside against a wall, but the HID has much much more throw!


----------



## saltwater (Mar 12, 2007)

It is quite a thrower. I lit up the moon last night with mine.


----------



## chellyc (Mar 12, 2007)

I read this thread on Friday night and went straight to the auction. There was an English auction for 1 POB HID so I placed a bid but didn't wait up to see how it went. Woke up the next day and I had won the light for $56 (plus T and D) and now it's en route. I guess this is a coincidence but earlier in the day on Friday, I had finally ordered a WE/24W HID from PTS so I will have two new HIDs in a few days time.

The only HID I have right now is one of Mac's mini-HIDs which is most wonderful but mostly makes me feel like I want even more brightness and throw!

Like many others here, I really want a Polarion Helios or X1 but can't seem to justify the prices of these lights. Is this how it works? One keeps buying better ones until they've spent as much as they would have paid for the light they really wanted in the first place?

Chelly


----------



## gregpack (Mar 16, 2007)

Just left my local Sam's club in Birmingham, Alabama They only maybe a dozen left and the price wasn't anywhere to be found. I put one in the cart. I had it scanned at checkout and they were only $50.00 Out the door for 54.50 tax included.......


----------



## tvman (Mar 16, 2007)

gregpack said:


> Just left my local Sam's club in Birmingham, Alabama They only maybe a dozen left and the price wasn't anywhere to be found. I put one in the cart. I had it scanned at checkout and they were only $50.00 Out the door for 54.50 tax included.......



Great price!!!! At that price I might be inclined to get a spare for each one, you can't get a replacement ballast and bulb for that price. 

My local Sc is still selling them for $98.58.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 16, 2007)

gregpack said:


> Just left my local Sam's club in Birmingham, Alabama They only maybe a dozen left and the price wasn't anywhere to be found. I put one in the cart. I had it scanned at checkout and they were only $50.00 Out the door for 54.50 tax included.......


 
Wow, great price! I got mine on the Sam's auction for $53 each after shipping and tax and I thought that I got the best deal of all time on an HID, and you got pretty much the same price but didn't have to wait for it to arrive in the mail. :laughing:


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks to reading this thread I just won my first HID light for $44 plus S&T. I bid about 5 hours before the auction ended. I never thought I would win, but




. I did not know Sam's Club had an auction site before reading it here. Thanks to everyone in this thread.
Doug


----------



## lightsaber69 (Mar 20, 2007)

I just learned about Sams auctions from reading this thread too. I just recieved mine, won it for 54 plus s + h. This is my first hid, cant wait to see it in action tonight. Can you run the light off the 12v dc cord or is it for charging only?


----------



## Scott Packard (Mar 21, 2007)

My experience is when you plug the charge cord in the light extinguishes.


----------



## supersharpshoot (Mar 21, 2007)

will sams club ship to the UK? If they do how much would postage cost? anyone know?


----------



## heliyardsale (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I got one today for 38.00!!!


----------



## tvman (Mar 24, 2007)

heliyardsale said:


> Thanks for the info, I got one today for 38.00!!!




Good deal!!! It seems the max price is going down (since some CPFers are reporting <$50 prices at club locations) or maybe fewer bids at odd hours. I managed to get one for $38 during office hours. The previous auction went for $37.


----------



## SHINESHINE (Mar 24, 2007)

whats the link to the auction or seller name pls? if i can get 2 for $100ish + shipping..that would be good..thanks


----------



## max52 (Mar 24, 2007)

SHINESHINE
You have to be a Sams Club member. If you are, go to samsclub.com and select the auction section. You then register, and can bid. Try to get it at $34 or less. If you have patience, you may be able to get one for less than $34. Shipping should be around $8.50.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2007)

You can sign up and become a member while you're online. It'll cost around $40 for a membership.


----------



## SHINESHINE (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks i already have membership.


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2007)

:laughing: I just got my POB HID from the Sam's auction today. I won it last week for $42 plus S&H & it is so worth it haha. I will never see my ROP the same way again. I can't wait to go out on the lake at night for the big cats with it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 26, 2007)

Just fired mine up tonight for the first time in a dark area and it was impressive. The leaves reflecting from a nearby evergreen glowed a bright bluish-white and I could almost hit the cloud deck overhead.

The focus is pretty tight and seems to be a major contributor to the visible beam.

I shined it into some nearby woods and found what others have mentioned - the high color temperature bulb doesn't do as well on sticks, twigs and other brown things as it does with greenery. However I suspect that the high color temp will tend to fluoresce white clothing better than a warmer color temp lamp would.

So I'm torn - should I be looking for a lower color temperature bulb? My most likely use for this lamp will be to illuminate signs and addresses in the middle of nowhere if I'm lost at night. The higher color temp will probably do better with signs and certain articles of clothing, but a warmer color temp will bring out earthtones more.

Decisions, decisions... :thinking:


----------



## tvman (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like deals are getting better on sams auction. Congratulations to J. O. of 19952 who got won one for $30.


----------



## tvman (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like deals are getting better on sam's auction. Congratulations to J. O. of 19952 who won one auction at $30.


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, so far the Sam's Auction HID is doing just fine. Shipping from TX to NY took less than five business days. Very very bright, I have yet to find an open area near our home that allows for testing throw. Color temp is a bit higher than I like but for 38.00 you can't beat it. I think I would have passed on it for 99.00 but the price I paid its a great purchase and I highly recommend it! HID is very very addicting...
Heli


----------



## SHINESHINE (Apr 8, 2007)

i just bought the 20mill candlepower light sportspot (yellow) for $30+s/h.

is this anygood? how does it compare with the vector? 

im gonna pick up 2 more vectors


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 8, 2007)

SHINESHINE said:


> i just bought the 20mill candlepower light sportspot (yellow) for $30+s/h.
> 
> is this anygood? how does it compare with the vector?
> 
> im gonna pick up 2 more vectors


 

That is a decent deal, but I would have purchased one of these for only a little more. It is MUCH brighter and has nearly twice the throw and runs for over twice as long. 

I'm not sure what the Vector is, but if you are talking about a 1 Million CP spotlight then the 20 Mill is WAY WAY WAY brighter!!! No comparison at all.


----------



## SHINESHINE (Apr 10, 2007)

well,

i alraady have the vector..im trying to find one for around $50 shipped but people keep bidding it up to 50$

ill try to wait a little longer and see if i get one.

i got the 20mill one for fun and the thing i liked about it was that it can run while plugged into the car=) so u dont run out of battery=)

should be fun playing with it when i get it and comparing the 2 lights..im sure vector owns hands down.


adirondackdestroyer said:


> That is a decent deal, but I would have purchased one of these for only a little more. It is MUCH brighter and has nearly twice the throw and runs for over twice as long.
> 
> I'm not sure what the Vector is, but if you are talking about a 1 Million CP spotlight then the 20 Mill is WAY WAY WAY brighter!!! No comparison at all.


----------



## sizzlechest (Apr 11, 2007)

$60 for an HID lights is a bargain, period. I bought mine when they 1st came out for $100 and it was worth it, no regrets.

Seeing people reselling these on ebay is one thing but I sure hope I don't start seeing any of these being sold on CPF b/s/t for a profit. :thumbsdow


----------



## max52 (Apr 11, 2007)

SIZZLECHEST
We have already seen buyers run up the prices, and then try to sell the units they paid $50 plus $8.50 shipping for over $100. Fortunately, they are either eating the lights or finding other fools to pay over $100 for an HID light that can be purchased for $34. I paid $38 for the Sam's HID I purchased through the Sam's auction. I have 2 75W SuperNovas, AE 24W Powerlight, Boxer 24W, X990, LightCannon, Microfire 10w, and the monster Costco 35W. The best value I have ever received on a light is the $38 I paid for the Sam's Hid. It performs very close to lights that cost 10 times as much. That is value!


----------



## sizzlechest (Apr 11, 2007)

max52 said:


> SIZZLECHEST
> We have already seen buyers run up the prices, and then try to sell the units they paid $50 plus $8.50 shipping for over $100. Fortunately, they are either eating the lights or finding other fools to pay over $100 for an HID light that can be purchased for $34. I paid $38 for the Sam's HID I purchased through the Sam's auction. I have 2 75W SuperNovas, AE 24W Powerlight, Boxer 24W, X990, LightCannon, Microfire 10w, and the monster Costco 35W. The best value I have ever received on a light is the $38 I paid for the Sam's Hid. It performs very close to lights that cost 10 times as much. That is value!



:wow: That is quite the collection. :wow: I've only got this HID and the monster HF 35w. I couldn't resist I bought another one of these from the sams club auction. :devil:

I had read about the dutch auction in which someone bought a bunch of them and is re-selling on ebay. I think that is just the nature of ebay. I guess I was just hoping I wouldn't see someone do the same thing here on CPF :candle: To each their own however, I can't stop someone from makin' a buck.


----------



## SHINESHINE (Apr 11, 2007)

max52 said:


> SIZZLECHEST
> We have already seen buyers run up the prices, and then try to sell the units they paid $50 plus $8.50 shipping for over $100. Fortunately, they are either eating the lights or finding other fools to pay over $100 for an HID light that can be purchased for $34. I paid $38 for the Sam's HID I purchased through the Sam's auction. I have 2 75W SuperNovas, AE 24W Powerlight, Boxer 24W, X990, LightCannon, Microfire 10w, and the monster Costco 35W. The best value I have ever received on a light is the $38 I paid for the Sam's Hid. It performs very close to lights that cost 10 times as much. That is value!



can you tell me how much the 75w supernova goes for?






gotta compare it to the 35w vector


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 11, 2007)

SHINESHINE said:


> can you tell me how much the 75w supernova goes for?
> 
> btw i just got into lights recently. do nt know why but they are cool


$500-$700ish.


----------



## SHINESHINE (Apr 11, 2007)

thx


PoliceScannerMan said:


> $500-$700ish.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 11, 2007)

ShineShine, PM sent.


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got mine yesterday and it was DOA. . I was able to fix it though by reconnecting the Neg lead on the battery. This light is pretty fun.


----------



## max52 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine came with a lead unconnected also. Some of my SLA 12V lights have come with a lead unconnected on purpose. Each of these lights had prior useage instructions on the neccesity of connecting the leads before useage. I don't know whether the Sams's Lights are puposely un-connected, or not.


----------

